# Banding--how long until "petal fall"



## Alida Bockino

My two youngest Oberhaslis were banded on Oct 1st. They were five months old at the time. One poor guy developed an infection and his scrotum had to be removed. The other one is doing fine, but that hard, shrivered sac is still well attached. How long does it take to fall off?


----------



## joecool911

Seems old for banding. Mine were surgically removed. Sack is still there and shriveling.


----------



## imported_ashley

Mine took quite awhile...weeks...I don't remember exactly. I kept a close eye on them, a few days after banding they were quite cold to the touch then became mushy then started to shrivel. Once they started to dry and shrivel up I flipped them over to investigate and saw that the only thing holding them on was the spermatic cord that was all dried up and tough.. I gave them a tug and they seemed firmly attached still so I just clipped them off with scissors....And all has been well since. 

I did not try to pull them off as I did not want to cause injury. It was obvious that they were dried up and that the cord was dry as well; I had a vet look at them about 2 or 3 weeks prior and he did not feel comfortable snipping them off at that time as he said if there are still blood vessels alive in the cord that they could retract into the abdomen and bleed and not be able to stop the bleeding. 

Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## Nanno

My wether was banded a lot younger, but I remember the process taking weeks. The testicles were all shriveled up and I snipped them off with scissors like Ashley did. They had started to stink by that time and I was afraid of infection. I sprayed the area with a bit of Blu-Kote I think. There was never a problem and the little wound healed right up.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Banding after the 3 month mark get progressively less likely to work correctly. The problem is, the bands can not close enough to cut off circulation to everything in the sack. The bands are only engineered to apply so much force to a certain amount of area. To much "material" is usually present after the 3 month mark. Using the band after this point often times leaves the sperm cords intact and alive. This would also be why the other one got an infection. Id suggest having a vet come out and finish the job and apply an anti biotic spray until fully healed.


----------



## TDG-Farms

On a side note, nice job getting the bands spread wide enough to get it over a not just one but 2 sets of 5 month old goatie nuts  Bet that wasnt easy at all! hehe


----------



## Alida Bockino

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I may have to haul the boys back to the vet and have them finish the job properly.


----------



## Rex

The shriveled up sac is dead material and will fall off naturally when it heals over underneath. The process can take a month or so. One day you find the hard remains laying in the pen and it'll be completely healed over.


----------



## Catahoula

It took one of my wethers over a month and the other almost two. It would have been even longer if he hadn't jumped up on the spool and slipped...and knocked it off. They were banded the same time @2.5 months. I imagine it could take longer for an older goat?


----------



## Alida Bockino

Thanks all for your ideas. If it hasn't fallen off by Thursday, Dec 6th--he's going to our friendly vets at WSU to have it removed. As of that date it will be over 2 months and its still about 50% connected.


----------



## stinky

As mentioned, you can just cut them off yourself and apply some blu-koat (you should already have some). 

By this time, the south side of the band is dead and it has no feeling...IOW, they won't feel it when you do the proceedure.

I sorta disagree w/Dave. I've banded several full sized critters (both dogs and goats) and it worked just fine.


----------



## TDG-Farms

The few times we have tried to band after 3 months old have turned out not so good. From infections to the sacks dangling from still live sperm cords. Not sure about elsewhere, but our vet only charges $50.00 to crush the cords. He puts em out and gives em a locale. They are a little sore for a couple of days but having seen just about every method, I like this one the most. Not to mention the boys can still lay claim to being boys as they still have their ever shrinking "coin purse" still intact


----------



## stinky

"coin-purse" ; )


----------



## enriquesca

hola desde URUGUAY!!! nosotros castramos a "Colorado" con bandas a los 40 dias de nacido. AcÃ  es muy comÃ¹n para ovejas y se recomienda entre 30 y 45 dÃ¬as, nÃ¹nca mÃ s viejo.Las bolas se le secaron como pasas de uva y se le calleron a las 4 semanas sin nosotros verlas.
Cuchillo y spray antibacterial!!!


----------

